# Frog species ID?



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

Any idea what these little guys are? They were listed as F2 from 2013 imports, but I have no clue what species they are. I've never seen anything like them and I'm curious. Thanks!


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Definitely O. pumilio, I don't know enough about pumilio to tell you the locale though.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Guessing on a locale from pictures is iffy!!!... the person you got them from had no proper ID.??


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

No they told me, I just have short term idiot syndrome and forgot lol. 

I've emailed the seller but I figured I'd post here while I impatiently wait.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Does Cristobal rings a bell? That is what they look like to me, but only the breeder would know for sure.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

They are indeed San Cristobal. 

Thanks for all the help! I normally wouldn't do anything so stupid (and honestly would probably have chastised anyone who had), but I've never seen anything like these around here and the reptile show was crazy packed.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Perhaps I was looking at the wrong pics of San christobals ...but don't they have blue legs???!!!


----------



## C&C Exotics (Nov 12, 2015)

San Cristobal are VERY variable! We have some that range from solid red/orange with spots and blue feet to some that are bright vibrant red with equally bright blue legs!


----------

